
Start-Up Releases Smaller Version of Flip Camcorder - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/glogin?URI=http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/04/technology/04flip.html&OQ=_rQ3D1Q26partnerQ3DrssnytQ26emcQ3Drss&OP=46c0b1ecQ2F1dQ5DQ2A1ErQ3DQ7B.rrQ26X1XffC1fZ1fY1Q26Q5DQ3D0Q7DrDrjt1fYuDxPV0Q26Q3FD
======
josefresco
Pure Digital should apply the same logic to their website, which currently
uses bloated/time consuming Flash to deliver their product pitch.

Click Products>Mino ... wait .... click a feature ... more waiting

Their main Product page is an Apple inspired layout/design, why not continue
that throughout?

------
cstejerean
I understand they're trying to resist feature creep to keep the device simple
and easy to use, but some features don't necessary take away from the user
experience. For example a longer battery life and more storage capacity don't
(by themselves) make the device any harder to use.

~~~
hs
longer battery life almost necessarily means bigger battery

more storage capacity by using an extra slot do make the device harder to use
(have to figure out which panel to press, how to reorient the card, and
there's a moving part -- the hinge ... allowing things to go wrong)

------
icey
It seems like this link will allow you to view the article without logging in:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/04/technology/04flip.html>

